# Some of my Saanen kids and my first Alpine kid



## Saanens N Alpines

My little Alpine buckling, Silverado. Oh how I wish he had been the doe! I just love him. He was 3 days old in this pic. He's growing well and weighed 17 lbs at 9 days old. 









Here are my 2 day old 3/4 Saanen 1/4 Alpine kids. The buckling has kind of curly hair. The doe is the sleeker looking one in front. 








He is still a little stained because he had pooed in his sack at birth.
















My full Saanens won't be born for another month yet.


----------



## tomie

Oh my goodness they are gorgeous... I love them.


----------



## Amos

Love the last picture of the doeling.. Send her my way!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

AWW! they're adorable, that last pic should be in a calendar


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

The Alpine looks like a mini version of my goat, Benny! They are all adorable!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Amos, she will be needing a good home...wish you could come get her!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

What beautiful kids! Love the little girl


----------



## peggy

I sure wish we had some nice alpines or saanens close to me......good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------

